# Teich leerpumpen ohne Fische zu killen?



## DaGu20 (14. Apr. 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor unseren Gartenteich zu "renovieren" also leerpumpen und so ein bisschen neu zu gestallten. 
Zur Vorgeschichte. Wir sind vor zwei Jahren hier eingezogen und als "Altlast" von unserem Vormieter bekamen wir ein völlig verwahrlostet Haus mit Garten. In diesem Garten war auch hinter Sträuchern und Unkraut ein Teich. Dieser ist zwar nicht sehr hübsch aber zuschütten wollte ich ihn nicht. 
Mein Problem ist es aber diesen mal richtig sauber zu bekommen. Meine beiden Pumpen haben zwar in diesem Tümpel viel in den letzten zwei Jahren geschafft, aber es reicht leider nicht aus. Der Schlamm auf dem Boden der sich durch die in den Teich gefallenen Blätter gebildet hat ist ca. 20-40 cm tief.
Trotz des verdreckten Bodens leben aber ca. 10-15 Goldfische in diesem Teich, nur im letzten Sommer ist der Teich kurzweilig umgekippt, dabei gingen die hälfte der Fische drauf.

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann ich den Teich leeren ohne die restlichen Fische zu killen? Mit einem normalen Kescher ist es unmöglich die Goldies zu fangen und wenn ich zu lange Rumwühle sieht man die nicht mehr.
Hat also jemand nen Trick in der Tasche wie ich die einfangen kann. Ich dachte so an betäuben per Strom oder Chemie?


----------



## stu_fishing (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teich leerpumpen ohne Fische zu killen?*

teil des wassers ablassen und dann fangen????
chemie und strom is n bisschen heftig!!!


----------



## DaGu20 (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teich leerpumpen ohne Fische zu killen?*

ok! Versuch ich mal. Das mit dem Strom kommt von meinem Bruder, der ist Angler. Ich versuche erstmal den Schlam am Grund abzusaugen und da ein bisschen Ruhe in den Teich zu bekomen. Hoffentlich verirrt sich nicht einer von den Fischen zur Tauchpumpe dann gibt´s Gratissuschi.


----------



## Blackhair1962 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teich leerpumpen ohne Fische zu killen?*

Hallo,

genau das haben wir voriges Jahr im Sommer gemacht. Ich habe auch ein Haus mit Grundstück (2006) und diesem Teich, der ca. 40 qm groß war geerbt. Ich war vorher Aquarianer und irgendwie ist der Teich ähnlich nur eben größer. Ich habe den ganzen Winter Teichbücher gelesen und hoffe nun noch mehr in diesen Foren zu erfahren.
Der Teich wurde um etliches auf ca. 26 qm verkleinert. Der Fischbesatz war enorm. 4 Koi's mit einer stattlichen Größe, ca. 400 Goldfische (war wohl die gute Ernährung) Schleierschwänze, Shubunkis und Goldorfen.

Der Teich wurde auf ein Minimum Wasser reduziert und dann ließen sich die Fische ganz gut fangen. Welche wir vorher mit der __ Senke und vollem Wasserstand nur leidlich gefangen hatten. Wir haben die ganze Nachbarschaft versorgt und noch mehr Leute. Die Fische haben alle überlebt, ein wenig hat sich auch der __ Fischreiher bei den Nachbarn geholt. In unserem Teich sind jetzt noch ca. 30 Fische und es sollen auch nicht mehr werden, ansonsten bekommen die Nachbarn wieder Fischeeeeeeeee...  

An einer Stelle haben wir eine 2 m tiefe Senke und so wurde der Fischreiher bei uns noch nicht satt. Dort überwintern auch die Fische seid mehr als 7 Jahren. Im letzten Winter kamen alle Fische durch. Es funktioniert ganz gut.

Toi,toi,toi


----------

